# Cooking Humor



## crustybottom (Nov 4, 2011)

When I found this shirt I thought it was really funny so I thought I would share it with culinary people, since they are the only ones who will actually get the joke.

http://www.cafepress.com/manmaidcleaning.590144395#


----------



## pcieluck (Dec 9, 2010)

This t-shirt is like 70% of everything I say while I'm working in the kitchen, and could be taken as literal or as sexual innuendo.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

"Sexual innuendo" is not only right, but increasingly hilarious.

BDL


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

There's an awful lot of t-shirt humor around not based on sexual innuendo. But the key word, mostly, is "awful."

One excepion: Had some visitors this summer who were river guides with the Nantahalya Outdoor Center. Their official T-shirts say:

"Paddle faster. I hear banjo music."

Thought my pants would never dry!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

thanks for the laugh ky...that's pretty funny!

joey

i do have a joke which has to do with food, but it might be viewed as political...whadaya think? i can pm it if you like...we all enjoy and need a good laugh though, no?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Far as I'm concerned, all politics is mostly a joke. So, on my part, post away. We'll let the mods decide if it's suitable or not.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

ky,

hounds on a scent here i suppose....if i end up in CT jail, promise you'll come visit (and bring the hooch!).....happy holidays!!

joey

so george dubya and cheney are having lunch. after taking cheney's order, the waitress asks george what he'd like..."a quickie" he replied. as the waitress walks away scratching her head, cheney leans over to georgie and says, "i believe it's pronounced quiche"


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

That's not political, Joey. That's just bad. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------

